

Announcing a Deal I’ve Wanted to Talk About for a Year - kirillzubovsky
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2013/02/07/announcing-a-deal-ive-wanted-to-talk-about-for-a-year

======
rohamg
Very nice..!! Although to be fair the concept of deal sites has always
partially included yield mgmt (running deals in winter, or restricting use to
weekdays, etc).. Not to mention in the industries wherein reservation
platforms are prevalent (open table, styleseat), deals tend not to be at all.
Will be interesting to see how they solve the optics issue inherent in deals
and how that usually conflicts with the aspirational leanings of most
reservation platforms (and more importantly those of their users).

